# Corys in a planted tank



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

are corys safe within a planted tank? say one plants HC or GE, or mosses, are these plants gonna get uprooted when they scavenge for food?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They might, due to their activity on the bottom of the tank. Aside from that, nothing wrong with corys + plants.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris S said:


> They might, due to their activity on the bottom of the tank. Aside from that, nothing wrong with corys + plants.


I might get a couple and see how they manage...I'd hate to see a mat of GE floating near the surface when the lights are on next time.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If your plants are just recently added, hold out on the corys a bit. If they are well routed and growing runners you will not likely have issue.

In addition, try a smaller species of Cory. Pygmy corys are my favourite and max out at an inch or under.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also cover the area that you've planted with a little basket. Those green ones you get fruit in at the supermarket are a good choice - you just ahev to weigh them down, or stick them into the substrate a bit. Works well for smaller plecs too.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are planning for a Glosso or HC carpet, give the plants some time to put down some roots first, before introducing the fish. This way, they will not be so easily uprooted when the Cories scavenge for food.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It may also depend on your substrate - even if your plants are well rooted, a small grain (like a sand) may still become uprooted.

Will's suggestion of pygmy corys is great though!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> If your plants are just recently added, hold out on the corys a bit. If they are well routed and growing runners you will not likely have issue.
> 
> In addition, try a smaller species of Cory. Pygmy corys are my favourite and max out at an inch or under.


Thanks for the info on Pygmies...but their small size accounts for their less vibrant colours. I'm looking more into laser cories or panda cories.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you are planning for a Glosso or HC carpet, give the plants some time to put down some roots first, before introducing the fish. This way, they will not be so easily uprooted when the Cories scavenge for food.


that's very comforting Anthony, as I've had these plants grow in for a few months already, which means: I can introduce cories into my tank!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris S said:


> It may also depend on your substrate - even if your plants are well rooted, a small grain (like a sand) may still become uprooted.
> 
> Will's suggestion of pygmy corys is great though!


nah it's fine, it's eco-complete. 
However, do amano shrimps bother cories? LIke I don't feed my shrimps in order to maintain their algae eating habits, so cories might eventually become their targets since they're always at the bottom.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You can also cover the area that you've planted with a little basket. Those green ones you get fruit in at the supermarket are a good choice - you just ahev to weigh them down, or stick them into the substrate a bit. Works well for smaller plecs too.


hey ameekplec, would amano shrimps attack them? because other people have accounts of their amanos being extremely aggressive towards cories.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Amano and corys are fine together I used to have pandas with mine.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Amano and corys are fine together I used to have pandas with mine.


Thanks PAT! now that all my doubts have cleared, time to visit an LFS


----------

